

The universe is a quantum computer?  - cwan
http://www.newscientist.com/blogs/culturelab/2010/03/the-universe-is-a-quantum-computer.php

======
mikecane
I'd like to know how this book ties into this:

>>>There is a growing sense that the properties of the universe are best
described not by the laws that govern matter but by the laws that govern
information.

<http://www.technologyreview.com/blog/arxiv/24759/>

Which also makes me wonder how Shannon's Information Theories tie into all of
it.

